# Pics of my 3 new clown loaches from Aquascape



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I got my 3 new clown loaches from Aquascape today. I was a little worried at first because somehow I didn't see the FedEx guy when he showed up outside my apartment building. Since you need a code to get in and out intercom system isn't working I have to meet him at the front door. Well needless to say that didn't happen so I had to wait til 5pm to go pick them up at the FedEx location in town. I went to pick them up expecting for the worst and it actually turned out quite the opposite. I opened the box and all of them were alive and were swimming around in their individual bags. Another great delivery from Pedro. Anyways here are some pics.
Enjoy
Biz

Opening the box

























Acclimating them to the tank

















Picture of new size comparison between new clown and my original one

















One taking a siesta after the long flight









And a few pics of their tank


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice Bizna!

Looking good...keep us updated!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

clown loaches have always and are still my favorite phishy!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any clicking?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ha no clicking yet. I thought I heard some last night but I guess some air bubbles just got into my canister some how. They are still adjusting to the bright lighting, as they are used to being in a low lighted tank. They keep going over and sandwiching my Wisteria though, lil fockers. 
Biz


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

between you and AK....I think they may become part of my next tank!
I was thinking of Rainbow sharks...maybe these will take there place.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Those looks sweet. I need to get me a few as well. Where those the smallest that Pedro have!?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont think they were the smallest. I originally ordered some six inches clown but I guess they were out. So I guess these were the next biggest. I am sure he has some smaller ones in though. Ya I have only had them for a few days now and I can't get enough of them. I need to get one more though to even out my group. I have 4 right now and I think I should stick with an odd number of 5.
Thanks

Biz


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You brought a smile to the solo guy's face..They look good and have some nice coloration already.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Awsome color on those guys, clown are really beautiful and you got some beauties!


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice! I have 3 myself that are about 2.5"..... quickly became a favorite of mine.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice looking fish you have there. I have never been able to keep one for more then a few months. Do you have to do any extra upkeep for them? Do you happen to know how big they end up getting as well?

MattD


----------

